# Retailer pulls girls’ padded bikini bra



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Padded bras for 7 year olds?
















http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36502355...consumer_news/

Quote:

LONDON - A major British clothing retailer withdrew a children's bathing suit from sale Wednesday after a front-page tabloid story criticized the store for selling padded bras on bikinis aimed at 7-year-olds.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Padded bras for 7 year olds?

















They've sold them in Target for quite some time. I always see them when I am shopping in the girl's section for my niece. Sad.


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

yk, that was my first reaction. And then I remembered what early puberty was like and how painfully sensitive my nipples were. I was an early bloomer and would have loved the ease of finding a well padded bra in my size---just for the protection and comfort, and to hide when my nipples got erect (which was quite embarrassing at that age!). I do remember wearing a couple of camisoles at a time to guard against some of that.

I'm certainly against early sexualization and I'm suspicious of chemical and cultural influences on early onset of puberty. On the other hand, we do have very young girls experiencing puberty and if we can provide them with garments that will at least take a little of the physical and social discomfort away, we ought to be doing that. Padded bras in small sizes are one of those things that points to some important issues but I don't know if that means they should be discontinued all together.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Ya they have been around for a long time, I remember being annoyed at them when my daughter was that age, and she is 20 now LOL


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

If anyone has a picture, I would love to see it.

As a 16-17 year old I had a couple padded bras for dress up occasions.

As an adult, I have been very anti-padded bras. I was also very confused why they even *made* padded bras in my size (seriously, 36DD--- who the heck needs more padding). Then I *finally* realized, like dawningmama that they provide a lot more coverage for nipples. Now I have a couple. I've noticed, also, that the "T-shirt" bras (specifically for wearing under t-shirts) are lightly padded.

So, I can see it both ways. I've noticed at Target in the girls section there are the very light basically sports bras and then lightly padded ones--- I'm thinking the same issue maybe? DD isn't there *yet* but if it made her more comfortable, so be it.

That said, how do they know they are aimed at 7 year olds? That just seems like a very specific age range. I mean, DD has same age (11-12 years) friends who wear size 7/8 girls all the way through juniors/misses ? If they are just making them that fit the "big girls" sizes (what 8-14/16) that could be for 7 year olds, or small 12 year olds.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Where have I been?







Oh yes in the toddler girl section.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Where have I been?







Oh yes in the toddler girl section.



















I do have the confused reaction when I see the more bra looking bras in DD's size, as does she.


----------



## gothnurse3 (Dec 13, 2006)

As a pp said...sometimes it is the nipple thing. Now, a 7 year old??? Not really sure what that is all about. My 7 year old is as flat as a board...thank God. But, I do have a friend who has an 8 year old that already has breast buds. I can see where a lined cami top would make them not so noticeable. I don't know if that is coming across right. You know how a sports bra pulls everything in? Ok, maybe I am trying to say smash them down a bit? But padded as in make them appear BIGGER? Nope. I breaks my heart that some of society just rushes them into being so body conscious so young. Let them be kids so pete's sake!!!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

I understand the nipple thing. I got my boobs at 9 years old







and my bras were lined a little bit so you couln't see nipples and they didn't rub as much. That's not what I'm talking about here. I'm talking about actual enhanced bras to make the boobs look bigger and give them a little push up. For children. That's not okay to me. I've noticed it's a trend for all ages. Years ago, I never had a problem finding unpadded bras for my size (34C). Now, it is very rare to find something without padding. Most of the unpadded bras start in the D cups. I can assure bra-makers that my boobs are large enough and don't need any help.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I seriously don't understand what you would "push up" on a small child. DD is 11 and she definately doesn't have anything that would be pushable.


----------

